# Hello from Aberdeen!



## stardust (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have come across here from the allaboutmice forum - it seems perpetually to be undergoing maintenance at the moment, and I was missing out on valuable mouse-related information and chatter (not something I have found a great deal of in Aberdeen...). I hope I have now found the right place to be!

I have been keeping mice for nearly 18 months, and currently have a little gang of 1 female (Saria - broken black and tan) and 2 neutered males (Ollivander - black and tan and Yorkie - chocolate and tan) (the males being the result of an unexpected pregnancy in one of my mice, who originally lived together but decided that they would rather fight than get along nicely, despite my best efforts to get them to remain friends - hence the neutering. It seemed to work - I now find them snuggled up in a little cosy bundle most times when I go looking!)

My little mice are such characters! Yorkie likes nothing better than to curl up in my hands purring, half asleep. Ollivander is normally seen posing on a rope, in the hope that I will find him to look so lovely that I will give in and feed him a little treat (usually a sunflower seed) - in my opinion he is a very handsome fellow! Saria is always on the go, re-arranging things and ensuring the cage has not changed since she last wandered round it, although recently, following the death of her two female cage-mates she seems a little less active. However, she is still a very lovely mouse, and was one of the first mice I got.

Stardust


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums! I have several neutered mice too - it's nice when it works so they don't have to live all by their ownsomes!!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi stardust. I`m from Allaboutmice forum aswell (have the same username as I do there!) and it has been down for quite a time now and nobody seems to have any answers why.

Welcome from another Scottish member!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. You may also recognise me from All About Mice (I was missing the mouse chat too so thank goodness for this forum).


----------



## stardust (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought I'd share some pictures of my mice (past and present)...

First, here are the three who (sadly, and recently) passed away:










L to R: Zelda, Ruto and Sven

And here is a picture of the whole gang, all chilling on a hammock!










From L to R: Ruto, Ollivander, Yorkie, Zelda, Sven and Saria

Here is Sven posing for the camera (and Ruto trying to make a bid for freedom):










And Yorkie having a little snack:










Finally, Ruto would like to show everyone her beautiful tail:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What a lovely, happy little group. Are any of them still with you stardust?


----------



## stardust (Feb 15, 2011)

I still have Saria, Ollivander and Yorkie. I lost Zelda in October to multiple tumours, Ruto in December to multiple tumours and Sven 2 1/2 weeks ago to respiratory illness  . The remaining mice were a bit down for a time, but they are getting back to there usual tricks again. The cage just seems so big and empty at the moment, so I'm on the lookout for some new girls to add to the gang.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your recent losses. It`s always sad to see them go. I`m sure there are a few breeders on here who would be happy to help you out. Sadly, we don`t have many breeders in Scotland but the ones we do have are lovely. If you already have a post in the `looking for mice-mice wanted` section, if anyone can help, they will let you know, I`m sure. It`s always a good idea to get a few more before any more losses occur. I had a bad time of it over Christmas having flu and losing one of my little females from illness and was left with one, which greaved me a lot. Happily, she now has a lovely friend whom I got from kallan on here a few weeks ago and will be adding another one shortly! So my numbers will be up to three once more.

Hope you get a few new additions soon. x


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum, I was on aam too but kept getting fed up of it being down all the time and don't really go there much now, there is a refuge forum where a lot of the old gang are (pm me if you want the link).

Your mice are all gorgeous - past and present


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum, from another AAM member in Scotland  Nice to have you here  And your mice (past and present) are beautiful :love1


----------

